# Acrylic cutoffs = $ in the pocket



## Patrude (Nov 28, 2016)

I am a saver, save stuff "just in case" I've been saving my acrylic pen blank cutoffs incase I could put them to use. I glue matching ones together with a different color in center and end up with a free blank. I use two part clear epoxy. I true the surfaces on low speed bench sander before glue up. they tend to move a bit with clamping which can be corrected on the sander after curing .

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Reassuring knowing I'm not the only one that throws every little bitty cut off piece in a box for future rainy day projects.
One of these rainy days I'm going to wind up with a large pile of segmented blanks!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 28, 2016)

I've got a 5 gallon pail full of acrylic cutoffs. I should work up some blanks one of these days....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Reassuring knowing I'm not the only one that throws every little bitty cut off piece in a box for future rainy day projects.
> One of these rainy days I'm going to wind up with a large pile of segmented blanks!!



I'm wondering if there are any of us who *don't* save every little scrap of pretty stuff?! I'm not sure I could trust anyone who didn't...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'm wondering if there are any of us who *don't* save every little scrap of pretty stuff?! I'm not sure I could trust anyone who didn't...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'm wondering if there are any of us who *don't* save every little scrap of pretty stuff?! I'm not sure I could trust anyone who didn't...



I save it for a year or two until the pile gets out of hand, then I give it away or burn it. The Acrylic is the only thing I don't do anything with.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yeah, but... I got some little bitty stuff I saved with segmenting in mind.
Like --> [-----] <-- that size x 3/4 x 3/4 and maybe a few smaller yet!!

 And, anything that's 1/8" - 1/4" or so thick when sawing spalted oak blanks up!!


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2016)

I can say I have yet to throw anything bigger than sawdust away yet.... Tony

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 28, 2016)

OK... then I ain't the only crazy one around here!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Nov 28, 2016)

I've got "scraps" stashed away all over my shop. Some pretty and some not. Lol. I recently purchased about 50 board feet of cherry and walnut from an older gentleman that was selling his estate. He tried to give me all the scraps that he accumulated over the last 40 years of woodworking. I think most woodworkers think alike.
Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> I can say I have yet to throw anything bigger than sawdust away yet.... Tony


LOL I was saving my sawdust to make fire starters. When I got five trash bags full and no starters made yet I rethunk it. And yes I save all my cutoffs


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> LOL I was saving my sawdust to make fire starters. When I got five trash bags full and no starters made yet I rethunk it. And yes I save all my cutoffs



I can do better than that. I found a guy here that has an organic farm that takes my sawdust and mixes it in with his mulch. Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 28, 2016)

Tony said:


> I can do better than that. I found a guy here that has an organic farm that takes my sawdust and mixes it in with his mulch. Tony



I've had folks ask about my shavings but I turn enough toxic woods and acrylics that most of mine would not be good for the garden. neighbor got a load of what was supposed to be pine sawdust but apparently had one yew tree mixed in. killed three goats before they figured it out


----------



## Tony (Nov 28, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've had folks ask about my shavings but I turn enough toxic woods and acrylics that most of mine would not be good for the garden. neighbor got a load of what was supposed to be pine sawdust but apparently had one yew tree mixed in. killed three goats before they figured it out



I get it. I'm pretty careful about it, I cut some plastic for work sometimes, and I try pretty hard to keep those out of it. I told him to make sure not to use it for animals because of the walnut and other potentially harmful woods. He doesn't have any animals, so far it hasn't been a problem. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 28, 2016)

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JohnF (Nov 28, 2016)

You all need to get a woodburner in your shop for a heat source. They do wonders so far as keeping a shop warm and clean.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 28, 2016)

JohnF said:


> You all need to get a woodburner in your shop for a heat source. They do wonders so far as keeping a shop warm and clean.


I'm on the Gulf Coast of Texas...what the heck is a woodburner for a heat source. It was 81° today

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Yaahhh... the 3 - 4 days I might need to crank that up a year, are far outweighed by the 7 - 8 months I need an air conditioner over summer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Nov 29, 2016)

Yep....going to hit 83 today in central Florida .


----------



## JohnF (Nov 29, 2016)

It might get to 40 here today. Pretty much a heat wave for this time of the year.


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2016)

We had a cold front roll in this morning, it's 55 now. Freezing my a** off! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## JohnF (Nov 29, 2016)

Dang Tony, what a welcome relief from that awful 80's and 90's ya'll have to bear down there! We were in the 50's for most of November, till the last few days. Hunted deer with a light windbreaker and a ball cap every day of the season this year. First time ever. No sloughs froze up yet, this is the mildest November I've ever seen up here. I am sure the screw will turn tho.


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Dang Tony, what a welcome relief from that awful 80's and 90's ya'll have to bear down there! We were in the 50's for most of November, till the last few days. Hunted deer with a light windbreaker and a ball cap every day of the season this year. First time ever. No sloughs froze up yet, this is the mildest November I've ever seen up here. I am sure the screw will turn tho.



That's not how I see it John. If it's below about 85 I'm not happy at all. My motto is if I'm not sweating it's too cold!


----------



## JohnF (Nov 29, 2016)

Different strokes for sure Tony, and when I am sweating in the summer heat and humidity I look forward to winter and ice fishing.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 29, 2016)

30-80 is perfect


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2016)

Different strokes for sure. @Sprung texted me a picture of his front yard covered in snow, I had to turn the heater on just to look at it! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JohnF (Nov 29, 2016)

LOL Tony. Yes we did get a foot of snow 10 days ago, about 4 hrs north of Matt here. But its all gone except for the piles I pushed up with the loader. It was wet heavy stuff and didn't want to go through the blower.

Another 2 hrs north of me they had 2 ft of snow on that one dump. Fun times....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2016)

JohnF said:


> LOL Tony. Yes we did get a foot of snow 10 days ago, about 4 hrs north of Matt here. But its all gone except for the piles I pushed up with the loader. It was wet heavy stuff and didn't want to go through the blower.
> 
> Another 2 hrs north of me they had 2 ft of snow on that one dump. Fun times....




NOPE!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Nov 29, 2016)

The weather giveth and the weather taketh away. Might have to get the mower out again.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JohnF (Nov 29, 2016)

This was 10 days ago


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2016)

This will do me just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 29, 2016)

This is Fort Lauderdale beach today!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2016)

Tony said:


> This will do me just fine.
> 
> View attachment 117698


Geeeesh Tony clean all the sawdust off your gauges

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 29, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> This is Fort Lauderdale beach today!!



I'm really liking the beach!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 29, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> This is Fort Lauderdale beach today!!


Kinda skinny!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Dec 4, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> I'm on the Gulf Coast of Texas...what the heck is a woodburner for a heat source. It was 81° today


Tell me about it. Head feels like it's in a vice, sinuses full of 5 minute epoxy and I sound like a waffle house waitress...

How have you been Barry? Good to see you, brother.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 4, 2016)

SubVet10 said:


> Tell me about it. Head feels like it's in a vice, sinuses full of 5 minute epoxy and I sound like a waffle house waitress...
> 
> How have you been Barry? Good to see you, brother.




Real Good. Slowly getting my new shop back into gear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2016)

Tony said:


> This will do me just fine.
> 
> View attachment 117698


 I can't see much through all the grime and woodchips....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 4, 2016)




----------

